# Very good Dr. Experience today.



## Kelly (May 9, 2014)

I've been on TRT for some time now and lifting pretty hard. Went to my doctor today to try and convince him HGH therapy is what I really wanted to do. I gave him my big talk, and when all was said and done, he was supportive of my wishes!  I was happy as all get out when I left his office. He's a well known dr. In our area, and admitted he still has things to learn about HGH therapy.  He admitted that with my commitment to this, he too will gain valuable information. 
Are many Drs. This way with you guys?  He was very open minded.


----------



## amore169 (May 9, 2014)

I have mentioned HGH to my Doctor but he always refuses to even talk about it.


----------



## j2048b (May 9, 2014)

nope, most docs are close minded and protect their scripts because they are gold... wish i could find a doc as openminded as urs, treat that script like gold, especially if u can afford it


----------



## Iron1 (May 9, 2014)

Kelly said:


> Are many Drs. This way with you guys?  He was very open minded.



Not even close in my 15+ years on TRT.
I've been through about half a dozen TRT guys and endo's so far and none of them are interested in anything of the sort.
None of the guys I've been through have been willing to adjust my dosing to get me out of the 400ng/dl range.
The most recent useless endo argued with me that injecting every 3.5days does nothing to stabilize test levels....
Hell, I can't even get my guys to test e2 when I wave money in their face. And yes, I had my credit card in hand when I requested that test. HGH talk would probably get me kicked out of their offices.

You're lucky. Stick with this guy if he's willing to play ball.


----------



## jennerrator (May 9, 2014)

yep, my dr. is badass! but I couldn't afford a prescription for gh LOL


----------



## bronco (May 9, 2014)

How much will your prescription cost Kelly ?


----------



## losieloos (May 9, 2014)

My doctor only scoops my balls with his hands and tells to cough twice.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 9, 2014)

losieloos said:


> My doctor only scoops my balls with his hands and tells to cough twice.



You like when I do that though


----------



## Kelly (May 10, 2014)

Haven't found that out yet about price.  He is getting back with me next week.  He's not even sure if the local pharmacist even carry it?  Hell, I don't know what they all carry either. Is is common for most pharmacies to carry it?  
Do you guys have a certain brand you like.  It seems to me those pre filled pins that have an adjustment dial on them wouldn't be as good as the two bottle system.  Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.....I'm happier than a puppy with two peters just to have him say yes and work with me on it!


----------



## transcend2007 (May 10, 2014)

I was on script tev-tropins from a FL trt clinic for nearly 2 year at a cost of $1,200 to $1,500 per month for 2iu-3iu's per day before I woke up and found an alternative.

You must do blood tests for IGF1 serum levels when your on gh plus watch your glucose as it rose for me from the normal 98 range to over 110. 

Also gh will not make up for a poor diet.  Gh is INCREDIBLY synergistic when taken with testosterone over time.  It will completely change you body.


----------



## jennerrator (May 10, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> I was on script tev-tropins from a FL trt clinic for nearly 2 year at a cost of $1,200 to $1,500 per month for 2iu-3iu's per day before I woke up and found an alternative.
> 
> You must do blood tests for IGF1 serum levels when your on gh plus watch your glucose as it rose for me from the normal 98 range to over 110.
> 
> Also gh will not make up for a poor diet.  Gh is INCREDIBLY synergistic when taken with testosterone over time.  It will completely change you body.



yep, that's the cost my dr. said it was and then said he can't even afford it LOL


----------



## j2048b (May 10, 2014)

Man u guys must have a bank roll to get that gh! Shoot i wish i could afford half the crap i want haha


----------



## DreamChaser (May 11, 2014)

1200 to 1500 good lord I know guys with 40k a year hgh habbits I couldn't imagine


----------



## Kelly (May 11, 2014)

J20 said:


> Man u guys must have a bank roll to get that gh! Shoot i wish i could afford half the crap i want haha



You know, it kind of sucks to be posting in this forum with most of my post...but, I'm older than most of the folks on this forum.  I've got my kids raised and making a decent living...I guess maybe I have now some money to piss away on things I couldn't afford earlier in my youth.  No way I could afford hgh in my earlier days....be glad you are young and broke most of the time....lol....I'm just thankful to find a doctor will help me with my short comings at my age..


----------

